# Speicherverbrauch von Objekt ermitteln



## Milo (18. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

kann ich von Standardobjekten (Arrays, Maps, Listen) und selbst erstellten Objekten den benötigten Speicher auslesen oder benötige ich da zusätzliche Tools? 


Gruß Micha


----------



## maki (18. Aug 2008)

JMX zB


----------



## SlaterB (18. Aug 2008)

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69454


----------



## Milo (18. Aug 2008)

Danke schön!


----------

